# Two of my partners are gone



## flygirl55 (Apr 9, 2009)

I lost two of my four dogs within a month of each other. The first was my great fuzzy boy, Erich. He was a large coated boy-handsome,regal, all the qualities that make our dogs the noblest of breeds. He stopped eating over the weekend,even from my hand. I happened to have an appointment for one of the others and took him along. Xrays showed he had fluid in his abdomen, CBC showed severe anemia. I made arrangements to do an ultrasound the next morning.I spent the night on the floor with him, telling him stories about our life together. The next morning brought the news that I knew was coming - he had hemangio in his spleen, which was bleeding and a large tumor in his liver. That beautiful clear morning I gave my dog of "firsts" his wings. Erich was 8. My other one was my 10 year old girl, my rock, my second in command, my Harley. She was having problems with her backend (HD, spinal issues) that were definitel getting worse. I asked her to please try and give me a little time to get over losing Eri. I got a month - I just couldn't watch her struggle to walk, get up - generally losing the quality of life she always had(she was my certified therapy dog and a pound puppy). She went in my arms like he did - I told her that I loved her and to go find Erich. I don't think I could have been given a greater gift than to share my life with these two dogs
In memory :
Erich von Fichtenwald-CGC,TT,BH,RN 12/30/01 to 01/20/09
Harley - TDI,CGC - 11/17/98 - 2/19/09


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

I am so very sorry for your loss. Erich and Harley lived lives so full of love and caring. You were clearly so very devoted to them. All dogs should know so much love. Rest well, dear Erich and Harley. 

Wishing you some measure of peace and comfort during this very difficult time for you.


----------



## LadyHawk (Jan 19, 2005)

Uurgh two in a month....I am so sorry to hear that. It's hard enough to lose ONE ........... we'll s ay special paw prayers tonight for a message from the bridge - wishing you peace ......


----------



## acurajane (May 21, 2008)

I am so sorry for the loss that you are going through. The words you wrote about them brought me to tears. You are in my thouhts and prayers


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

Breaks my heart.. I am so sorry!

Tanya


----------



## OkieAmazon (Jun 14, 2005)

My deepest sorrow on your loss. It's rough, but we know the memories are worth the pain. (At least after the freshness wears off)


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

Been there, done that, I know exactly how you feel. When your heart is still broken from the first loss, the second one just about does you in. The only thing that kept me sane was knowing that they were back together, with each other, again. 

Please know you are in my thoughts and all dogs here will be hugged a little harder and longer in honor of your dogs.

Take care and be good to yourself.


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

I feel for you. It is hard enough lose any of our family but to lose two in such a short time is heartbreaking. Deep condolence on your losses.

RIP, Reich and Harley.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

i am so sorry. your words of tribute to your partners are very beautiful. the greater the love the harder the loss. many blessings.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Thanks for the wonderful tribute to your wonderful companions. I am very sorry for your loss and I truly understand what you're going through. I lost two dogs in a 7 month period (one older, one young but both deaths were unexpected) and it was devastating. 

Take good care,


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Qyn
> 
> RIP, Reich and Harley.


So very sorry, I was typing too fast, I meant:

RIP, Erich and Harley.


----------



## flygirl55 (Apr 9, 2009)

Thank you all. I don't think there's a day that goes by that I don't think of them. I can still feel both of them around me...very strange... I could have sworn that Eri was in the truck with me the other day...
The fortunate thing is that I still have my two other adults and the members of my club "gave" me a girl puppy. It's funny how that circle of life closes... I lose my "founders" and gain a baby...

Peggy

Erich
Harley
Ulla
Nicholaus
and baby Essa


----------



## TG (Dec 31, 2004)

How heartbreaking to lose two so close together. I'm so sorry.


----------



## GSDtravels (Dec 26, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your pain. I hope the little girl helps to distract you and keeps you too busy to think about it. She won't fill the void but she'll certainly make room for your heart to grow just a bit at a time and she'll soon earn her own spot, hopefully already has.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your losses, it's so difficult to lose one much loved dog, but two in less than a month hurts twice as much. Your tribute to them is beautiful. 
Rest in Peace Erich & Harley!


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

I am so very sorry for the loss of 2 family members in a month. My heart truely goes out to you.

Run free sweet Erich and Harley, take with you the knowledge of how very much you are loved.


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

I'm so sorry you lost two dogs, especially so close together. 
RIP Erich & Harley.


----------

